# Remember this one



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes - very good, also remember me and the mates watching Break Dance 2 Electric Boogaloo and leaving the cinema thinking we were the best in the world, having dance offs. Similar to when we came out after watching any Rocky film thinking we were boxing champs, or watching BMX Bandits and riding around town wishing we were in America coz our roads were shyte! :lol:

If you listen to the lyrics of White Lines - It all makes sense now, when you were 10 how the fook were you supposed to understand! I still knew all the lyrics though and sang along as I do now! Quality


----------

